

Ask HN: Calendar Permutation Uses? - hella

I'm thinking about making a calendar permutation web app that helps students plan their classes. It'd work like this:<p>- Student enters filters (days and hours he doesn't want class).
- Student enters classes needed.
- student can flip thru the various permutations of the resulting class schedule. (Permutations happen because each class has many different times.)<p>Now, would this idea work in any other fields? For instance, might this be useful to conference attendees planning their schedules? Any other uses?
======
shaunxcode
Schools themselves have a nightmare with scheduling the general curriculum
i.e. what teachers/classes/hours will fit the number of kids in each year
whilst taking into consideration their credit requirements (I am talking k-9
here).

I think your approach of allowing the user to see the various permutations
rather than trying to suggest the exact best solution is pragmatic and
interesting (as what I am speaking about above is essentially a 3d bin packing
problem).

------
tst
[http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/11298/is-
there-a-...](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/11298/is-there-a-web-
app-for-coordinating-office-hours-with-students)

